# Hello from Winnipeg



## old_smokey (May 26, 2021)

Hi everyone - new member here from Winnipeg. I'm just starting to tip toe into the machining world. My Dad is a hobby machinist with a few little Sherline CNC machines, and I've been asking him to make me parts for motorcycle projects for long enough that I think it's time I step up and learn myself. Currently on the hunt for a reasonably priced manual lathe that I can cram into my little single-car workshop.

Last year I invested time and money into getting setup for TIG welding. I think having some machining abilities will be a very complementary skill set. Looking forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## YYCHM (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Doggggboy (May 26, 2021)

Welcome, from Riderville


----------



## Dusty (May 26, 2021)

Welcome aboard trust me you will learn from this forum.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from SK. Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 26, 2021)

Welcome!  I'm also new to the forum.  These guys are excellent!


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Crosche (May 27, 2021)

Cheers from Calgary


----------



## combustable herbage (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to the group, there is a wealth of info on here lots of great threads for guys starting out like me.
Not sure of what lathe your looking for but here is one I saw on kijiji.
Leader metal lathe | Power Tools | Winnipeg | Kijiji
Take care


----------



## Tom O (May 27, 2021)

Cool machine that’s a hell of a depth stop!


----------



## phaxtris (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from calgary, im from winnipeg originally!....need something to do during those cold winters


----------



## Hruul (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 28, 2021)

old_smokey said:


> Hi everyone - new member here from Winnipeg. I'm just starting to tip toe into the machining world. My Dad is a hobby machinist with a few little Sherline CNC machines, and I've been asking him to make me parts for motorcycle projects for long enough that I think it's time I step up and learn myself. Currently on the hunt for a reasonably priced manual lathe that I can cram into my little single-car workshop.
> 
> Last year I invested time and money into getting setup for TIG welding. I think having some machining abilities will be a very complementary skill set. Looking forward to learning a lot here!


Hi Smokey, welcome to the forum, I am an old retiree in Selkirk, MB and have been hobby machining for over 30 years now. I am just contacting those who are in my backyard so to speak. See you around, cheers!


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello Smokey I'm from St Andrews MB.


----------

